
The Buddhist View on Suicide - natex
http://hardcorezen.info/the-buddhist-view-on-suicide/1618
======
queensnake
Herman Hesse said somewhere, that the desire for suicide is really a desire
for change. Sounds like the hardcorezen guy rediscovered that.

